# RAM upgrade question



## netchamp.faris (Apr 2, 2016)

My Mobo is Gigabyte H81M-S1 and RAM Kingston Hyperx Blu 4gb 1600Mhz.
I want to upgrade to 8gb memory in dual channel.
Kingston Hyperx Fury 4gb is cheaper than Hyperx Blu 4gb.
I was thinking of buying 2x Fury and selling the Blu later.
But my mobo supports only 1600mhz freq max.
What will be my option? Should I buy 1 x Blu or 2 x Fury ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 2, 2016)

Buy 2 Fury and sell of the 1 Blu Ram.


----------



## netchamp.faris (Apr 2, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Buy 2 Fury and sell of the 1 Blu Ram.


I have also the option of buying single 8gb fury which is cheaper than 2xfury 4gb.
Does dual channel configuration matter much if I'm only using it for coding and Internet browsing?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 2, 2016)

netchamp.faris said:


> I have also the option of buying single 8gb fury which is cheaper than 2xfury 4gb.
> Does dual channel configuration matter much if I'm only using it for coding and Internet browsing?



> If you are already having an HyperX Blu then I'd suggest get one more Blu instead of getting two new Furys. There isn't any difference between the two in normal usage and 1 blu will be lot cheaper than 8 GB fury.

> RAM's FSB speeds automatically adjust down to minimum of motherboard's supported speed and RAM's supported speed. So if you use a 1866 Mhz RAM on a board that only supports 1600 Mhz then the RAM will automatically be set to 1600 Mhz speed. Nothing to worry about this thing.


----------



## netchamp.faris (Apr 2, 2016)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > If you are already having an HyperX Blu then I'd suggest get one more Blu instead of getting two new Furys. There isn't any difference between the two in normal usage and 1 blu will be lot cheaper than 8 GB fury.
> 
> > RAM's FSB speeds automatically adjust down to minimum of motherboard's supported speed and RAM's supported speed. So if you use a 1866 Mhz RAM on a board that only supports 1600 Mhz then the RAM will automatically be set to 1600 Mhz speed. Nothing to worry about this thing.



I'm getting Fury 8gb for 2.5k
And Blu 4gb for 2k
Is Blu still worth?


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2016)

get the Fury 8GB. Personally I'm running 12GB ram config.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 4, 2016)

netchamp.faris said:


> I'm getting Fury 8gb for 2.5k
> And Blu 4gb for 2k
> Is Blu still worth?



Oh, in that case you should definitely get the Fury. And as suggested by [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION], you can run the two together to get 12 GB RAM.


----------

